# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Primatropin real or fake??

## lovethis

i got this buddy that has Primatropin is there any way to tell if the stuff is legit i know the newer ones have red tops thats about it

anyhting else i can look for?

----------


## Gear

Very difficult to give you an accurate answer without physically examining it or at least seeing some good quality photos.

-Gear

----------


## BG

So many different gh's popping up lately....

----------


## Rippedcanuck

Canadian made, good stuff.

----------


## lovethis

buddy said it was from a cancer agency

----------


## lovethis

> Very difficult to give you an accurate answer without physically examining it or at least seeing some good quality photos.
> 
> -Gear


looks like this stuff but i don't think they had labels on them but it was in the box
edited. Please do not post links to other sites here

PT

----------


## BG

> buddy said it was from a cancer agency


thats odd, GH supports tumor growth  :Hmmmm:

----------


## bjpennnn

lol buddy said though! ha

----------


## anabolic1979

cancer and gh? hmmm

----------


## lovethis

ya i know the guy is a moron that makes me think about this guy too but the stuff did look good any idea from the pics

----------


## frawnz

> thats odd, GH supports tumor growth


Only specific types from what I've read.

----------


## Brian

I am very familiar with the prim atropin, very good product. If u need help with it ask away. New bottles red caps, frosted labels. New boxes have security seals. Igf also.

----------


## Rippedcanuck

Prima's are good to go

----------


## allnatural999

> Prima's are good to go


i bought the same stuff. i live in canada also. this is my first gh cycle gonna start tmr morning. on the box it says somatropin 3.3 mg

----------


## Operator28

I bought Proimatropin with clear smoked labels and the stuff rocked! I then bought a few more kits the vials now have white labels not clear smoked labels so Im not sure if the second batch is legit but the clear smoked label stuff worked great. I even tested the clear smoked label Primatropin with a prego test and it came back negative so it's good to go.

----------


## theboss

this should clear up some confusion.....

new box, new labels, safety seal hologram, embossed fliptop..

----------


## gr8azn

*Please read our rules! *admin**

----------


## lvs

bump

----------


## lvs

sent email to website, no response, so perhaps we have our answer.

----------


## MikeShlort

Will Primatropin help with penis growth?

----------


## littlebill

I feel very badly for the mods here.

----------


## MikeShlort

> I feel very badly for the mods here.


ha, give me a break dude. going back to sitting on my hand isn't going to help me find a solution.

----------

